# Smoked Halibut Steak - Simple & Sensational! (And healthful too)!



## leah elisheva (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy Sunday great cookies and here's to today!!!!!!













DSCF8259.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






I mopped a halibut steak through grapeseed oil...













DSCF8260.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






put it on my tiny gas smoker, with pistachio shells as "chips"...













DSCF8261.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






And smoked that for 30 minutes at about 250 degrees...













DSCF8262.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014


















DSCF8263.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






Plated with black rice, herb dusted endive, and lots and lots of raw chopped elephant garlic, and olive oil and black pepper and blue sea salt, this was really a treat!













DSCF8264.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






The skin, (my favorite part of all fish), was terrific, and I would do this all five or 6 or 7 minutes LESS next time - a tiny bit overcooked today - but nonetheless, it was very good!













DSCF8265.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014


















DSCF8266.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014


















DSCF8267.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






The herbs on the endive and tomatoes are black & tan sesame seeds, celery seed, herbs de Provence, blue sea salt and dehydrated garlic flakes. WON-DER-FUL!













DSCF8268.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






Crunchy veggies, soft yet al dente black rice,













DSCF8269.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014


















DSCF8270.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






and tasty fish!













DSCF8271.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 31, 2014






Thanks for sharing in my Sunday. (Paired with Gavi - Italian dry white wine). Delicious stuff!!!!

Happy weekend to all!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah yes halibut I remember that from the West Coast of Canada.Great fish . 
None of our flatfish even get close to that size. 
Another great plate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tasty looking smoke Leah! Wish I'd got to go halibut fishing this year. Hopefully next season!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

Leah as always that looks Great. Nicely plated and so flacky.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks so much *Mick! *This was lovely smoked versus grilled! You still rule the fish market though with your accessibility to fabulous things!!!

And thanks *Dirtsailor!* You're blessed to fish - I must learn!

*David! *Many thanks to you too! This was so soft and I'm now a smoked halibut fan indeed!

Happy fabulous Labor Day and start to September to all!!!!!!!

I'm having conch and brown rice spaghetti today! Here's to swirling and twirling therefore!!! Happy all!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 1, 2014)

Indeed, today's conch meat in wheat-free spaghetti (brown rice spaghetti from Trader Joe's today in fact) and as much curly parsley, fresh basil, olive oil, blue sea salt, raw elephant garlic and black pepper, as I could layer on; was just terrific!

I think Bearcarver is the only one I've ever heard of who could also eat tons of parsley, (I eat it like it's a salad versus a mere garnish and I love it), but regardless, this was really good!

And Conch is so good, that I had to sneak today's meal into this thread, and simply for good shared cheer and to all!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF8272.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 1, 2014


















DSCF8273.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 1, 2014






Simple, healthful and sensational!













DSCF8274.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 1, 2014


















DSCF8275.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 1, 2014






Here's to swirling and twirling! (Two sports I adore)!













DSCF8276.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 1, 2014


----------



## cmayna (Sep 2, 2014)

Leah,

My wife and I with our fishing buddy are heading for the great Halibut grounds of Alaska this coming Saturday for a week full of fishing.  Hope to bring home major poundage of Halibut.  So I will be needing to research different recipes for that fish.

Your dishes, as usual, look fantastic.    Thanks for the details.

Craig


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh thank you Craig, you two are so lucky!

I love the halibut cheeks and skin the most, but this smoked steak was really lovely!

I so look forward to seeing your catch and only wish I lived closer as I would offer wine tasting services, and to simply come witness what you two did bring in! So fun!

Have a safe and sensational fishing jaunt therefore! And post your food!!!! How incredible!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice plate Leah. That thing is ready to fly. I love halibut. Always a special treat.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you so much Atomicsmoke!

Funny, I used to prefer GRILLED halibut and now prefer smoked, but what a fun decision to deliberate over and taste and test again and again yes? Thank you for sharing in my meal!

Happy Tuesday to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 2, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Leah,
> 
> My wife and I with our fishing buddy are heading for the great Halibut grounds of Alaska this coming Saturday for a week full of fishing.  Hope to bring home major poundage of Halibut.  So I will be needing to research different recipes for that fish.
> 
> ...


Makes a good fish curry & /or tagine or grilled with zhug rub. Well it did last time I I was in Vancouver.


----------



## venture (Sep 2, 2014)

Alas?

In my college days I bought a lot of halibut.

It hadn't been discovered by the general public yet and it was CHEAP!

Now look at it, and the wonderful things she can do with it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you Venture! And your college days must have been delicious!!!!!!!!!!!

Mick, your recipe sounds sensational, as always!!!

Happy Wednesday to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

